# Tony Blairs Children have Irish passports



## z104 (7 Sep 2009)

This was a revelation that seems to have gone under the radar.

I'd love to know why they would want to have Irish passports . Anybody know?

First O'Bama
Then O'Mohamad Ali and now Tony O'Blair.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (7 Sep 2009)

Mr Bubbly was telling me about this, apparently the Mrs and the children all have Irish passports as her father (or grandfather) are Irish. Seemingly it's because it's easier to travel to some countries on an Irish (neutral) passport....but I'd have thought given who they are they would be subject to the same interest and scrutiny whatever passport they presented.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Sep 2009)

Niallers said:


> This was a revelation that seems to have gone under the radar.
> 
> I'd love to know why they would want to have Irish passports . Anybody know?
> 
> ...


 
What's next .......O'Sama   !


----------



## z104 (8 Sep 2009)

How about  

O'God or perhaps O' This post will be deleted if not edited immediately


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Sep 2009)

maybe they travel "as gaeilge" to rightly confuse those border guards who might suspect them of being the spawn of the infidel !!


----------



## mathepac (8 Sep 2009)

Sure didn't we have the McOil Sheiks that invested millions in industry and got FF passports from Albert & Co, purveyors of fine dog-food and  documents?

At least the Blair kids can actually travel on Irish passports, unlike the Scotch ones Daddy qualified for


----------



## VOR (8 Sep 2009)

Having two passports for travelling in the Middle East can be quite advantageous. Less chance of questions when the passport control officer looks at the stamps.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (8 Sep 2009)

mathepac said:


> At least the Blair kids can actually travel on Irish passports, unlike the Scotch ones Daddy qualified for



Not to be pedantic or anything but something from Scotland is "scottish" or  perhaps "scots" depending on the context.  "scotch" is something you drink..usually with a touch of water but never ice if you're a true scot.....but I digress........

So Daddy might get a scottish passport and celebrate with a nice glass of scotch.


----------



## mathepac (8 Sep 2009)

> Not to be pedantic ...


Hook, line and sinker. 


> ... "scotch" is something you drink...


You might, but discerning *whiskey* drinkers usually demand real (Irish) *whiskey*. 

BTW, how are the sales of that Suntory stuff going, you know the genuine Japanese single-malt Scotch?


----------



## aonfocaleile (9 Sep 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Not to be pedantic or anything but something from Scotland is "scottish" or perhaps "scots" depending on the context.  "scotch" is something you drink..usually with a touch of water but never ice if you're a true scot.....but I digress........
> 
> So Daddy might get a scottish passport and celebrate with a nice glass of scotch.


 
Not according to the dictionary . Though I see that the term is out of favour with the Scottish - why is that??
http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/scotch


----------



## mathepac (9 Sep 2009)

aonfocaleile said:


> Not according to the dictionary ...


Ah them former colonists - always the hard word


----------



## bond-007 (9 Sep 2009)

I don't see the harm at all.

I got myself a UK passport. Much more useful.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Sep 2009)

bond-007 said:


> I don't see the harm at all.
> 
> I got myself a UK passport. Much more useful.


 

Well given the many unusual paces you travel to in your hush hush career I guess it would be. 

I have an Irish passport, but qualify for a UK passport. When getting my first passport I simply chose to get the Irish one as I consider Ireland my natural home rather than the UK which was my country of birth. Is it possible then to hold two passports, from both jurisdictions without giving up any rights of citizenship of either? I don't need a UK passport but I'm thinking mainly of holidays, if one lost a passport could be handy to have one in reserve.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Sep 2009)

> Is it possible then to hold two passports, from both jurisdictions without giving up any rights of citizenship of either?


Absolutely. No problem at all.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (10 Sep 2009)

aonfocaleile said:


> Not according to the dictionary . Though I see that the term is out of favour with the Scottish - why is that??
> http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/scotch



What can I say? it's one of these things that rub us up the wrong way. It probably evolved over time, who knows...and I don't particularly care....just don't do it  It causes the same reaction in most Scottish folk as listening to someone dragging their nails down a blackboard.


----------



## mathepac (10 Sep 2009)

bond-007 said:


> ... No problem at all.


Sure why would there be a problem for a man of bond-007’s stature?  I was spell-bound reading about your latest ...

It’s a grey autumn morning at the grey offices of Universal Exports in rain-greyed London. Two grey-suited men, one of them grey-faced, meet in a dingy, grey basement.

"Ah good morning 007. You’re sporting a particularly fetching shade of grey this morning.”
_“What about ye, Q?  Thanks for the compliment, it’s a special mohair my Hong Kong tailor recommended, I had this two-piece and a matching three-piece suit made up.”_
“Sorry 007, I meant your complexion, it seems consistent with the blood-shot eyes, the sweats and the DTs I suspect you have.”
_“As ever Q, sharp as a tack. Yeah, I do have a touch of the colly-wobbles.  I was visiting my pal Gordon last night and we had a few."_
"Jolly good show 007, how are things at Number 10?"
_"Oh Christ Q, not that scotch git, Gordon Brown. I meant Gordon Ramsay, the f'ing famous supposedly former Glasgow Rangers professional f'ing footballer who is now a famous broke has-been f'ing cook. The tight so-and-so only had cheap cooking sherry and scotch in the drinks cabinet; I should have taken his advice and stuck with the cheap cooking sherry. I'm not sure which did the most damage, the scotch or the deep-fried Mars bars he insisted on serving at 3:00 am when we were both well locked."_
"My dear chap, wounded again in the line of duty. Are there any limits to your bravery? Have a seat 007.”
_"Thanks Q. Where’s M?"_
“M is tied up this morning 007, she asked me to brief you.”
_“Feck it, Q I thought she said she was staying away from them Formula 1 parties, but I’m relieved she’s not here. When I meet her alone these days the randy aul’ cow tries to de-brief me. What’s the new mission?”_
“You’re going under cover again 007, but it’s not the Bahamas this time, you’ll be working on a North Sea oil-rig.”
_“Tell me you’re kiddin’ Q. I’ll never survive in the North Sea for 30 days with a bunch of hairy sweaty men, it’s just not my thing. Why not ask someone like Tony Curtis or even one of the lads out of the Village People, the one with the hard hat and overalls even has the right gear.”_
“Frightfully sorry old bean, but none of them has the “00” clearance this mission needs.”
_“That’s grand as far as the qualifications for the job go Q, but as I’m sure you’re aware, the Celtic Tiger in Ireland has had a State funeral  and some of those unemployed people will undoubtedly get work on the rigs.”_
“Sorry old sport, you’ve lost me. How will that effect the mission?”
_“Look Q, as you’re aware I’m a member of a very small, exclusive clique and we all know  each other well, right?”_
“Indeed 007, a tiny select group old man.”
_“All I’ll need is for one of them lads, Hector Ó hEochagáin or Tommy Tiernan, to show up for a well-paid Gig on a Rig, recognise me as being from Naaavan and we’re all fecken goosed - P45-time, Soyonara, Slán agus Beanacht, finis, end-of, QED.

Q, FYI contact M and look at Plan B, ASAP.”_


----------

